# my car :)



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

*Exterior......*


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

*interior....*

*Interior......*


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NICE


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

*soon....real soon....*

*collecting dust....*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice !! hope to see more pix soon ! =)


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

A beauty. I saw an Alty around my way the other day lowered with Rims. I was blown away on how great the way look hooked up.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*nice!*

im not a big fan of chromes... but i love ur rims! and they look great on ur Alty. nice job with ur interior, it looks really tight.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice Altima and phat audio/multimedia set-up bro... are those subs W6's or W7's?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Nice ride.....why the 2.5? couldn't find a v6?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

my420sx said:


> *Nice ride.....why the 2.5? couldn't find a v6? *


i found a v6, i'm only 18 and my parents wanted the price to be below 25, and i wanted leather inside, no idea there was aftermarket leather.... man i wish i could go back. 



importcartuner said:


> *Nice Altima and phat audio/multimedia set-up bro... are those subs W6's or W7's? *


two 10 w6v2s, they didnt have any w7s in stock or i would of got them. it was a walk into a car stereo place and was like what the hell... hook my car up.


----------

